

So Amazon fired a warning shot at supermarkets and everyone went April Fool? - jcn
http://blog.gardeviance.org/2015/04/so-amazon-fired-warning-shot-at.html

======
jsun
What would be the point? grocery stores are dying already. Buy buttons are
cool but surely it won't take 20-30 years for grocery stores to go away?

Between Instacart (which in it's "final form" is basically amazon for
groceries) and Amazon (don't forget the Echo, which was basically built for
the same usecase) grocery stores don't really have long left. Certainly less
than 10-15 years?

